# Shimano Saragosa 1400



## chaphl3 (Feb 19, 2009)

I am thinking about replacing my old Penn 9500 reels with the Saragosa 1400. I can not decide what rod to use. I am thinking about the Star handcrafted series 8 Ft. with 7 guides including tip, or the Shimano 8 ft Teramar with 10 guides including tip. Does the amount of guides help your casting ability? I fish with dollar size crabs for 100 to 140 pound tarpon, casting to schooling fish.


----------



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

Savage Rods is making one of the Sabalo Seducers in spinning configuration. You might look into that.


----------



## Catch 22 (Jul 5, 2005)

I don't believe the number of guides does anything as far as casting ability.


----------



## Savage Rods (Apr 27, 2005)

Catch is correct. The number of guides really doesn't do anything for casting ability. While there is a standard to how many and where they are placed on the rod, the number used is to keep the line from hitting the blank so you don't ruin your line or blank. Stiffer rods tend to have less guides used, etc. On spinning rods, with the line on the bottom, fewer are used sometimes, but only one or two less than on a casting rod. They spread the load better.


----------

